# *Fort Wilderness Resort  Information ( a work in progress)*



## 2goofycampers

*Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground address:*
4510 N. Fort Wilderness Trail
Lake Buena Vista, FL, 32830-1000
407-824-2900
*Fax:* 407- 824-3508

FW manager info. Thanks to tltay2005.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Pet-Friendly Policy
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/campsites-at-fort-wilderness-resort/
*
Furry friends are welcome to join your family’s camping adventure as long as the following conditions are met.


All pets must be kept on a handheld leash that is 8 feet or shorter or confined in the interior of the owner’s climate-controlled personal recreational vehicle. Pets are not permitted in tents and pop-up campers.
Guests with pet privileges may take their dogs to play in the off-leash Waggin' Trails Dog Park or walk the many on-leash trails. So that our Guests with pets can enjoy ample time at the Walt Disney World theme parks and destinations, day and overnight kennel care is available at Best Friends Pet Care.
Pet owners are required to pick up after and properly dispose of their pet's droppings.
Pets that interfere with the quality of the Guest experience at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground in any away (such as aggression, noise, etc.) or generate a legitimate complaint to management will result in the pet owner being required to discontinue the pet's inappropriate behavior, remove the pet to an off-site kennel, or leave the Resort.
         This is not an endorsement, just helpful info. Nearby Animal Hospitals: The Fort front desk also keeps a list.

*Sand Lake Animal Clinic                   *
8932 S. Apopka-Vineland Rd                                  
       407-876-4461
*Veterinary Emergency Clinic of Central Florida (4 locations)
                407-809-5167*


----------



## 2goofycampers

Golf cart rules link
https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/media/wdpro-assets/places-to-stay/campsites-at-fort-
wilderness/Vehicles_Carts_and_Recreational_Devices_Rules_and_Regulations.pdf


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Self-Service Laundry Facilities: from WDW site*
Credit and debit cards are now accepted at all laundry locations for washers, dryers and soap vending at most Walt Disney World Resort hotels. In addition, all laundry rooms have the ability to request a text message when a laundry cycle is complete!
Please note: While some locations still contain a limited number of coin-operated washers (with a change machine made available), other locations accept credit and debit cards only.






Thanks to proudmomof4 for the pictures.


----------



## 2goofycampers

*Complimentary Parking: from WDW site*
Each campsite provides parking space for one (1) motorized vehicle.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to Ed for this and the link for full info: 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/here-is-a-campsite-marker-for-dis-members.3090199/


----------



## 2goofycampers

A couple of new Fort maps. Thanks to proudmomof4.


----------



## 2goofycampers

This is not an endorsement, just helpful info.

Mobile RV repair: The Fort front desk also keeps a list.

Master RV Mobile Service - 407- 348-0862

Pro-tech Mobile RV Service Inc - 352-404-6936

Frank's Mobile RV - 407-922-7302


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers

A link to some of the items and prices at The Fort Trading Posts

https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...ilderness-resort-grocery-list-FW-02-03-16.pdf


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to proudmomof4 for these menus.


----------



## 2goofycampers




----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to proudmomof4 for this information.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to proudmomof4 for this information.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to KristinU for the WDW channel line up.

7.1 NBC
7.2 CBS
8.1 ABC
8.2 PBS
9.1 CW18
9.2 FOX35
10.1 27
10.2 Worship
11.1 Worship
11.2 ION
12.1 MY65
12.2 GoodLife 45
13.1 Disney 
13.2 Disney
13.3 Disney
14.1 ESPN WWOS
14.2 Disney Park Times
15.1 Disney Vacation Club
15.2 Disney Parks info
15.3 Disney
16.1 Disney
16.2 Disney
16.3 Disney
16.4 Disney Radio
17.1 Disney Parks
17.2 Disney Vacation Club
17.3 Japanese TV
17.4 UNI MAS
18.1 Disney
18.2 Disney Nature
18.3 Disney shopping
19.1 Fort Wilderness activities
20.1 Disney Channels
20.2 The Weather Channel
21.1 Disney Channel
21.2 Disney Junior
22.1 Disney XD
22.2 DSLV14
23.1 ESPN
23.2 ESPN2
24.1 ESPN NEWS
24.2 ESPN U
25.1 ESPN Classic
25.2 ESPN DEPORTES (Spanish)
26.1 MLB
26.2 NFL Network
27.1 CBS Sports
27.2 NBCSN
28.1 GOLF
28.2 HLN
29.1 CNN
29.2 CNBC
30.1 MSNBC
30.2 FOX News
31.1 TBS
31.2 TNT
41.1 Nonstop Pandora movie
42.1 USA
42.2 AMC
43.1 Discovery
43.2 Nationa Geographic
44.1 HISTORY
44.2 ANIMAL PLANET
45.1 TRAVEL
45.2 Destination America
46.1 fyi
46.2 TLC
47.1 food
47.2 Cooking channel
48.1 HGTV
48.2 A&E
49.1 BET
49.2 OXYGEN
51.1 LIFETIME
51.2 LMN
52.1 WE
52.2 bravo
53.1 TVLand classic
53.2 WeatherNation
54.1 SYFI
54.2 CMT1
55.1 Program guide


----------



## 2goofycampers

A typical recreation & movie calendar month by month.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...vie-recreation-calendar-is-available.3566769/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...and-recreation-calendar-is-available.3574945/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...and-recreation-calendar-is-available.3581105/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...dar-is-available-update-church-times.3594405/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...and-recreation-calendar-is-available.3600832/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...and-recreation-calendar-is-available.3608188/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-is-out-july-4th-gc-parade-confirmed.3614705/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...ie-and-rec-calendar-new-stuff-inside.3620659/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-fort-wilderness-september-2017-movie-and-rec-calendar-is-ready.3630199/     

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...alendar-is-out-with-halloween-events.3637240/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...movie-and-recreation-calendar-is-out.3643190/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...movie-and-recreation-calendar-is-out.3650273/


----------



## 2goofycampers

I compiled a list of walking distances from the Cabin loops to the The Outpost, Quiet Pool, The Meadows, and The Settlement. It includes the distances from both the front of the loop closest to the road and the back of the loop.  So the first distance is from the Outpost, the second is to the Quiet Pool, the 3rd is to The Meadows, and the the last is to The Settlement. By Jimsig, thank you.

*Fort Wilderness Cabin Walking Distances*


*Outpost* Pool *Meadows* Settlement
*Loop 2200*

Front: *.7 miles* .2 miles *.4 miles* .9 miles

Back: *.8 miles* .3 miles * .5 miles * 1 mile



*Loop 2300*

South-
Front: *.6 miles * .2 miles * .5 miles* 1 mile

Back: * .7 Miles * .1 miles *use north exit* use north exit


North-
Front: *.7 miles * .2 miles *.4 miles* .9 miles

Back: *.7 miles* .2 miles * .5 miles * 1 mile

Unique loop as it has a separate entrance (South) and exit (North)



*Loop 2400*

Front: * .6 miles* 460ft *.5 miles * 1 mile

Back: *.7 miles* .2 miles *.6 miles* 1.2 miles



*Loop 2500*

Front: * .5 miles* 167ft *.6 miles* 1.1miles

Back: .6 miles .1 miles *.7 miles * 1.2 miles



*Loop 2600*

Front: *.5 miles* 167ft * .6 miles * 1.1miles

Back: * .7 miles * .2 miles *.7 miles* 1.2 miles



*Loop 2700 *

Front: * .4 miles * .1 miles *.7 miles* 1.2 miles

Back: * .5 miles * .3 miles *.9 miles* 1.4 miles



*Loop 2800*

Front: * .3 miles * .2 miles *.6 miles* 1.1 miles

Back: * .5 miles * .4 miles * .8 miles * 1.4 miles



2200 to 2600 Loops to Meadows and Settlement via Peacock Pass to Frontier Way to FW Trail

2700 and 2800 Loops to Meadows and Settlement via Peacock Pass to FW Trail



I used google maps so some use routes use a path and not the road


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to proudmomof4 for the menu.


----------



## 2goofycampers

The WDW Fort Wilderness page link. Note under amenities there is RV rental providers information.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/campsites-at-fort-wilderness-resort/services-amenities/


----------



## 2goofycampers

rack rate with tax included

2022





Thread for full info.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-2023-fort-wilderness-rack-rates-and-analysis.3897820/


Thanks to bama_ed for this.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to Corgidad for this parking fee information.
This information comes directly from the Resort manager, I have not added anything. I am at the Fort now and see this information as correct so I thought I would pass it along as this has been a hot topic.
Cabins---------------The $19.00 per vehicle fee is in place for anyone staying at the cabins and the front desk CMs are telling guests this when they check in.

Campsites----------- There is NO fee for any vehicle at a campsite

Front Parking lot---- this is the lot between the Overflow lot and the Outpost itself. If you have extra vehicles come visit you during the day or even stay the night with you that will not fit on your site this is where they should park. This lot is where you will also park any extra vehicle you bring in that will not fit on your site.
If you are staying in a cabin and the vehicle you park in this lot is not staying the night there is NO fee for parking, if it will be staying the night then the $19.00 parking fee applies.
If you are staying in the campsites and you park in this lot there is NO fee for parking even if your guest stays the night.

Overflow paved and grass lot-- If you are staying in a Cabin or Campsite there is NO fee to park your golf cart trailer in this lot, if you are staying in a cabin and you need to park a larger drivable vehicle in this lot then the $19.00 parking fee applies.If you are staying in a campsite there is NO charge to park your larger vehicles in this lot. Just remember to get a parking pass to attach to your vehicle or trailer.
Also for the Cabins or Campsites you are allowed to have 2 vehicles at your site but they must fit on the concrete pad or be parked in the front parking lot.
I hope this information helps everyone.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to Disneypeach for this.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to Disneypeach for this.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Common abbreviations used on The Dis

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks to Disneypeach for this info.


----------

